# Shot at Cubism



## Kalgaros

Hi, this is an older work of mine trying to get into cubism. Any opinions ? Btw, sorry that I posted 2 threads one after another, but I really wanted to get some feedback on this too.


----------



## TerryCurley

Very interesting piece. I truly like it.


----------



## Kalgaros

Thanks a lot, it took me some time to do it, my painting teacher helped me a lot


----------



## Susan Mulno

It is not my style but your talent shines through. Well done!


----------



## dickhutchings

The shading and colors are very nice. I like the looseness as well.


----------



## leighann

Cubism huh? It's very interesting...kind of grows on you the more you stare at it. :wink:

You definitely have some skills :biggrin:


----------



## Kalgaros

dickhutchings said:


> The shading and colors are very nice. I like the looseness as well.


Thanks for the feedback 
I tried to make a mixture between analytical cubism and synthetic cubism. Well, the analytical one might be a little fail, but whatever.
I used lighter colors in the background to kindof jump the main subject forwards


----------



## dickhutchings

:shrug:You are talking way over my head


----------



## Susan Mulno

dickhutchings said:


> :shrug:You are talking way over my head


Ditto :shrug:


----------



## dickhutchings

Susan this must be stuff they learn in art colleges.:y0::mully:eintre:


----------



## Kalgaros

dickhutchings said:


> Susan this must be stuff they learn in art colleges.:y0::mully:eintre:


Well, not art college, but art highschool. I guess sometimes they might be showing us how stuff works in a way too academical way, but I can't say I dislike it .


----------



## leighann

Evidently cubism was created by Pablo Picasso and Georges Braque and is considered one of the most influential visual styles of the early 20th century. 

Just a little art history thrown out there!! Lol

Also considered the first "abstract" art style :wink:


----------



## dickhutchings

Kalgaros said:


> Well, not art college, but art highschool. I guess sometimes they might be showing us how stuff works in a way too academical way, but I can't say I dislike it .


High school art gets into this? That's awesome! That means my grandkids might learn some of that and can teach me about it.:biggrin: One of my grandsons is spending a lot of time drawing lately. I'm just starting to introduce him to the fun of shading.


----------



## Kalgaros

Yea, and usually we don't do much at the normal subjects, though I guess that depends on how the teacher is.


----------



## leighann

I would like to take an art class sometime. I've lost so many of the skills I learned in high school. 
@Kalgaros , I'll tell you now, if you don't keep your skills fresh, they will diminish over time. :wink:


----------



## Pguimaraes74

Very cool piece, love the character and shapes!


----------

